# squats or arrangements in Nashville?



## Impossibilist (May 11, 2010)

soo, I hopped town a few days ago and got down to nashville; then the weather turned sour as fuck and I don't have shit for gear. I'm working with a child's backpack. 
It was poor planning and poverty, and the fact that I was supposed to just get to Nashville while my friends in texass scrap enough metal for gas money to come get me, and then we're gonna spend a while preparing and leave legitly; but it's gonna take them a few more days that I wasn't planning on. 
So basically I'm fucked and just bummin around here without proper clothing or supplies, and I was wonderin' if anybody knows about/lives at a squat or some kind of cool arrangement that I could possibly be at for a day or two...


----------



## AnotherBum (May 22, 2010)

lol - hope you found something. im in nashville right now, and surprisingly it isnt raining. on my way south too


----------

